# Twin towers of Starbucks



## Kethaneni (Sep 3, 2009)

One of my colleague stacks up Starbucks cups in his office room, thought I could post a picture of it here and see what people think about it.


----------



## icassell (Sep 3, 2009)

I think he has a serious problem 

You might adjust your WB -- this is very yellow on my monitor


----------



## 512 (Sep 3, 2009)

the WB is wrong, too yellow as said above. funny subject!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 3, 2009)

What a waste of money :lmao:

Seems to me there's enough invested in that tower for a decent lens.


----------



## ocular (Sep 3, 2009)

That's only about $400 worth of coffee.... I don't think u need to change the wb really, it works with the color of the coffee cups.


----------



## icassell (Sep 3, 2009)

ocular said:


> That's only about $400 worth of coffee.... I don't think u need to change the wb really, it works with the color of the coffee cups.



I was waiting to see who had enough time on his hands actually to count the cups


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 3, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> What a waste of money :lmao:
> 
> Seems to me there's enough invested in that tower for a decent lens.



Agreed. On the rare occasion I drink coffee, I make it myself. With a French press. Mmmm.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Sep 3, 2009)

That's about $519.60 worth of lattes with one flavored syrup in my area.......

Thank god I have an full auto espresso machine at home and work 

Caffeine is the key to success......lol


----------



## Kethaneni (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I kind of changed the contrast and saturation to get that yellow hue (Agree with Ocular). I was expecting some comments on the subject, but everyone out there seems to be in the same boat as me (looking at things in terms of glass) LOL!! Thanks again for your input regarding WB.


----------



## Dominantly (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I agree with the original posts abotu adjusting the WB, or atleast doing some creative tweaking with the WB on different portions of the photo.

Now onto the coffee.... The first question that pops into my head is are all these cleaned out after consumption? I mean I guess you could create something like this if you had a huge office and made a huge coffee run, in one shot... but if he were to collect these everyday, I would imagine that the residue could be pretty gross after a while. Another thing would be if he actually cleans them and stores them, that would seem a little OCD. I can't imgaine the management would be happy with such storage, atleast I know mine would freak out.

I can't knock him on his choice though, I am up in the northwest of Washington, and we have coffee stands and baristas every block or so. Espresso is the life blood this state runs on it would seem.


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Sep 6, 2009)

I want to knock that over sooo bad :idea:


----------



## ocular (Sep 6, 2009)

icassell said:


> ocular said:
> 
> 
> > That's only about $400 worth of coffee.... I don't think u need to change the wb really, it works with the color of the coffee cups.
> ...



lol , it's simple multiplication.


----------



## musicaleCA (Sep 6, 2009)

Dominantly said:


> but if he were to collect these everyday, I would imagine that the residue could be pretty gross after a while.



Nah. Starbucks coffee is equivalent to TSP.


----------

